# Women's day



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

To celebrate Women's day on the 8th of March, I organize a gathering

in the company, with only women participating.

Among coffee, light drinks, biscuits, pies, chocolate and cakes,

I am thinking of presenting the lives of 2 distinct women,

as I do every year.

For this year and maybe due to my involvement in TC,

I want to go with classical music.

_*One personality will be Clara of course and this is for sure.

The piece to accompany the words, will be Romances for violin and piano.*_

_But the other? Who will be the other?
*
Who is so distinct to attract the other women's attention?*_


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong (Dec 29, 2013)

There are two women I might suggest, Cécile Chaminade and Amy Beach.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

How about Hildegard von Bingen? She wrote the first ever sort-of opera, _Ordo Virtutum_, as well as loads of other nice sacred music. She also founded her own abbey for Benedictine nuns, and she wrote a load of other stuff about science/medicine. She is also supposed to have had visions of God or something!


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Germaine Tailleferre and her delightful First Piano Concerto! Or the Piano Trio, if you want chamber music for accompaniment. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Perhaps Rebecca Clarke and one of her compositions for Viola.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Barbara Strozzi had a very interesting life & overcame social setbacks as not only a woman, but illegitmate, to support herself & her son by publishing songs after her long-term partner died. Here is one of her songs, Che si puo fare, What can be done if the rebel stars have no pity: 




Here is another (take care - it's so catchy that it became an earworm for me!), La Vendetta: 





And here is the link to the Wiki article on her: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barbara_Strozzi


----------



## Freischutz (Mar 6, 2014)

I might suggest Nadia Boulanger, then you could take your pick of a great deal of music and explain how all those compositions were by men whipped into shape by this incredibly influential woman.


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

I thought there were rules even laws against sexism.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2014)

von Bingen. Greatest female composer ever.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Grazyna Bacewicz (1909 - 1969). :tiphat:


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Winterreisender said:


> How about Hildegard von Bingen? She wrote the first ever sort-of opera, _Ordo Virtutum_, as well as loads of other nice sacred music. She also founded her own abbey for Benedictine nuns, and she wrote a load of other stuff about science/medicine. She is also supposed to have had visions of God or something!


I knew very little of von Bingen

she has written some exceptional music and under the conditions of her era.

multitalented woman, she even invented an alternative alphabet


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Ruth Crawford Seeger


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Freischutz said:


> I might suggest Nadia Boulanger, then you could take your pick of a great deal of music and explain how all those compositions were by men whipped into shape by this incredibly influential woman.


a charismatic woman and teacher

she was a teacher at the best schools of music

what do you want me to say? that behind a great man is a greater woman?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Why not pick a living one? Sofia Gubaidulina!


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

as I'm not invited solely on account of my gender, I'm going to sulk and not offer a suggestion


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> Why not pick a living one?


I agree, still, I'd choose a recently deceased; Galina Ustvolskaya. If was forced to choose someone living it'd be Natasha Barrett !

/ptr


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Headphone Hermit said:


> as I'm not invited solely on account of my gender, I'm going to sulk and not offer a suggestion


oh please forgive my inconsideration

In the company's gathering you might be excluded, but in the celebrations taken place in here,

men have a special invitation for women's day

your suggestion is awaited H.H. hahaha


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Do not forget Ellen Taaffe Zwilich.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

clara s said:


> In the company's gathering you might be excluded, but in the celebrations taken place in here,
> 
> men have a special invitation for women's day
> 
> your suggestion is awaited H.H. hahaha


I can't find the smiley for 'sticks out bottom lip (quivering), folds arms tightly across chest, and refuses to look consoler in the eye'

yes .... still sulking!


----------



## ShropshireMoose (Sep 2, 2013)

Let's not forget the indomitable Dame Ethel Smyth, Brahms was mightily impressed by her and her music, and in the cause of women's suffrage she did throw a brick through the home secretary's window. The overture to her opera "The Wreckers" is superb, and there's a very fine Concerto for Violin, Horn and Orchestra which Tasmin Little and Richard Watkins revived at the Henry Wood Proms in 2008. A composer who deserves to be revived big time, if I may so put it.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Nadia's cool and all that, but I have a soft spot for her sister, Lili. Why'd she have to up and die like that?


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong (Dec 29, 2013)

clara s said:


> I knew very little of von Bingen


Fascinating woman. I know her best as a theologian of mysticism, where she ranks with such luminaries as Julian of Norwich, Evelyn Underhill, Teresa of Avila and John of the Cross. Hidegard's _Liber Divinorum Operum_ -- "Book of Divine Works" is a brilliant attempt to understand the history of salvation. It is clear that she had little or no formal training in theology; indeed, if I were to guess, I'd say she had none. For one thing, she never quotes any of the Fathers of the Church. She talks at length about her mystical visions, and her frustration in attempting to explain the unexplainable is evident.

I knew she wrote music, and I shall try to find some of it to listen to.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2014)

Fortinbras Armstrong said:


> Fascinating woman. I know her best as a theologian of mysticism, where she ranks with such luminaries as Julian of Norwich, Evelyn Underhill, Teresa of Avila and John of the Cross. Hidegard's _Liber Divinorum Operum_ -- "Book of Divine Works" is a brilliant attempt to understand the history of salvation. It is clear that she had little or no formal training in theology; indeed, if I were to guess, I'd say she had none. For one thing, she never quotes any of the Fathers of the Church. She talks at length about her mystical visions, and her frustration in attempting to explain the unexplainable is evident.
> 
> I knew she wrote music, and I shall try to find some of it to listen to.










This is one of the best von Bingen albums out there.

In addition, the all female ensemble Anonymous 4 has recorded a couple of albums worth of von Bingen's music - all excellent!


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

I suggest George Sand. Though neither a composer nor a musician, she nevertheless had a long liaison with Chopin and he wrote a lot of music during his sojourns at Nohant, Sand's country estate. 
Her other lovers included a reporter and novelist, a poet, a physician, her children's tutor......and the list goes on. Interesting, if not always likeable woman.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Luigi Boccherini ; Wagner sometimes Lili Boulanger!! and her sister too.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Have a look here - http://www.talkclassical.com/30724-female-composers.html


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Headphone Hermit said:


> I can't find the smiley for 'sticks out bottom lip (quivering), folds arms tightly across chest, and refuses to look consoler in the eye'
> 
> yes .... still sulking!


still sulking or the situation has improved?

the event is for tomorrow evening


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Manxfeeder said:


> Nadia's cool and all that, but I have a soft spot for her sister, Lili. Why'd she have to up and die like that?


yes I read the story about Lili

Nadia was left alone


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Fortinbras Armstrong said:


> Fascinating woman. I know her best as a theologian of mysticism, where she ranks with such luminaries as Julian of Norwich, Evelyn Underhill, Teresa of Avila and John of the Cross. Hidegard's _Liber Divinorum Operum_ -- "Book of Divine Works" is a brilliant attempt to understand the history of salvation. It is clear that she had little or no formal training in theology; indeed, if I were to guess, I'd say she had none. For one thing, she never quotes any of the Fathers of the Church. She talks at length about her mystical visions, and her frustration in attempting to explain the unexplainable is evident.
> 
> I knew she wrote music, and I shall try to find some of it to listen to.


she fought very hard to establish her place in monastic life and do the best for the nuns

she was responsible for.

inspired composer


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Taggart said:


> Have a look here - http://www.talkclassical.com/30724-female-composers.html


yes very interesting,

thanks Taggart

but there are quite a few female composers,

what I would love is your opinion for a distinc personality in classical music


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Happy women's day to all female members .


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

clara s said:


> still sulking or the situation has improved?
> 
> the event is for tomorrow evening


Sulk? Me!!! As if! I'm going to have my very own Women's Day party .... and not invite anyone to it. I am a Hermit after all (or should that be "I am an 'ermeet, after all" with a shrug to go with it?)


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Galina Ustvolskaya...tHE LADY with the HAMMER






Sorry to say, her music's not all "tea and cookies" worthy


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Headphone Hermit said:


> Sulk? Me!!! As if! I'm going to have my very own Women's Day party .... and not invite anyone to it. I am a Hermit after all (or should that be "I am an 'ermeet, after all" with a shrug to go with it?)


suit yourself 

you can celebrate at the Royal Oak Inn in Windermere

not a hermitage of course


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Cosmos said:


> Galina Ustvolskaya...tHE LADY with the HAMMER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we won't show disrespect


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Cosmos said:


> Sorry to say, her music's not all "tea and cookies" worthy


T&C are for wimps  , her music is music more blood and guts and dedicated passion! I like her music very much!

/ptr


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Congratulations on the Women's Day to all the good folks out there!


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

S vosmym marta!


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Today is International Women's Day!

And all the other 364 days of the year are National Women's Days...


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm probably late, but I would suggest Cosima Liszt, also known as Cosima von Bülow, also known as Cosima Wagner. True, she was not a composer, but she is largely responsible for maintaining the Bayreuth festival and Wagner's heritage after his death. A character straight out of a Wagner opera, loyal to the end.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

On Friday, we had our Women's World Day of Prayer at our parish church, but this year I opted out. For the last three years I've been one of the readers, and dressing in national costume has been a feature of this event. The first year I was a Chilean peasant, the next year a Malaysian, and last year I was French. Since I am large & ginger-haired, this required from the audience a suspension of disbelief. It was quite fun dressing up, but to be honest, I don't really see the point. 

I hope your day went well, clara s. Which woman composer did you choose in the end?


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

I've tried to post a sensible reply, but have failed - sorry

My excel sheet says I have 8474 pieces of music on CD of which only 62 are by female composers - and many of these are by composers I cannot remember (such as Amy Woodforde-Finden, Theresa Clotilde del Riego or Liza Lehmann) - hangs head in shame!

Of course, I have music by Clara Schumann, Grazyna Bacewicz, Constant Lambert, Fanny Mendelssohn, Ethel Smyth and Hildegard, but is a poor show. I'm certain that in my anthologies of poetry there is a far higher percentage of women represented ... so why are female composers so poorly recognised?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Headphone Hermit said:


> I've tried to post a sensible reply, but have failed - sorry
> 
> My excel sheet says I have 8474 pieces of music on CD of which only 62 are by female composers - and many of these are by composers I cannot remember (such as Amy Woodforde-Finden, Theresa Clotilde del Riego or Liza Lehmann) - hangs head in shame!
> 
> Of course, I have music by Clara Schumann, Grazyna Bacewicz, Constant Lambert, Fanny Mendelssohn, Ethel Smyth and Hildegard, but is a poor show. I'm certain that in my anthologies of poetry there is a far higher percentage of women represented ... so why are female composers so poorly recognised?


Constant Lambert was male,composer of "Horoscope".


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

moody said:


> Constant Lambert was male,composer of "Horoscope".


Yikes - I thought I'd avoided diving headfirst into error - good job he's not still around - he looks as if he'd bop me one!









question for the Brits - does he look like Alf Roberts from Coronation St?


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

What a handsome woman. :lol:


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm a living woman composer :3


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

Freischutz said:


> I might suggest Nadia Boulanger, then you could take your pick of a great deal of music and explain how all those compositions were by men whipped into shape by this incredibly influential woman.


Don't forget her sister Lili Boulanger!


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

First of all I would love to thank everybody for your participation here and support.

The gathering was very successful and 50 women ( a lot of them for the first time), entered the world of classical music.


The first woman to be presented was Clara Schumann, (my fave as you know by now), 

and her life was unfolded, while in the background her music was heard slowly, 

and her pictures, quotes and other material, were shown on a screen.


Now, you come here with your advice.

Second, was chosen Hildergard von Bingen, quite unknown to most, but very interested to learn about.

The audience was a more modern kind of women and I felt as a spark, to present this woman.


Then I decided to close with a third one and this was Cosima Wagner, centering mainly to her business part of life,

to maintain and make greater the Bayreuth festival, 

the Lady of Bayreuth, the "Priestess of the Wagnerian culture" as she is called.



Did I do well?

and yes, the coffee and cakes were a good company to the warmth of the evening


ps Next year, one will be Alma Mahler


THANKS AGAIN


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Kieran said:


> Today is International Women's Day!
> 
> And all the other 364 days of the year are National Women's Days...


God be with you dear child hahaha

you spoke the truth


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> On Friday, we had our Women's World Day of Prayer at our parish church, but this year I opted out. For the last three years I've been one of the readers, and dressing in national costume has been a feature of this event. The first year I was a Chilean peasant, the next year a Malaysian, and last year I was French. Since I am large & ginger-haired, this required from the audience a suspension of disbelief. It was quite fun dressing up, but to be honest, I don't really see the point.
> 
> I hope your day went well, clara s. Which woman composer did you choose in the end?


why did you opt out this year?

it's nice to have some good memories, even for things that we do not really see the point to happen

the day went very well as you saw in my post

thanks Ingelou


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Headphone Hermit said:


> I've tried to post a sensible reply, but have failed - sorry
> 
> My excel sheet says I have 8474 pieces of music on CD of which only 62 are by female composers - and many of these are by composers I cannot remember (such as Amy Woodforde-Finden, Theresa Clotilde del Riego or Liza Lehmann) - hangs head in shame!
> 
> Of course, I have music by Clara Schumann, Grazyna Bacewicz, Constant Lambert, Fanny Mendelssohn, Ethel Smyth and Hildegard, but is a poor show. I'm certain that in my anthologies of poetry there is a far higher percentage of women represented ... so why are female composers so poorly recognised?


it seems that you managed to overcome the melancholy of the day hahaha

very niiiiiice

thank you

so next year I will visit the world of female poetry

now the reason for the low number of recognized female composers, can not be found easily.

It is a combination of many things, even having to do with the DNA of males and females.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

BurningDesire said:


> I'm a living woman composer :3


give us your CV and who knows, next year might be your time. 

you can even be invited


----------

